# webmin log in problem [solved]

## carpman

Hello, ok have webmin running on remote server, was access it via IP while waiting for domain DNS to get sorted. 

This worked fine, but now i dns is working and try to access via  URL it won't let in, if i try to many times it blocks me, but i can see log in via IP?

Have deleted cookies and restarted webmin but still not joy?

----------

## SoylentGreen

not sure if i understand you correctly (your location in your profile shows London/UK - maybe one of us had one to many? <g>)

a) you are able to login locally, this is correct?

b) you are able to login using the IP of the remote system? correct?

c) you are not able to login remotly using the DNS name of the remote system, correct?

do i understand this correctly and all of the points above are true?

Port 10.000 (or whatever port you configured webmin to listen at) is open? (bet it is, otherwise you could not log in using the IP either).

----------

## carpman

 *SoylentGreen wrote:*   

> not sure if i understand you correctly (your location in your profile shows London/UK - maybe one of us had one to many? <g>)
> 
> a) you are able to login locally, this is correct?
> 
> b) you are able to login using the IP of the remote system? correct?
> ...

 

Yep my location is London in the UK !!

The server is at office and i work from home, i was accessing webmin on the server via IP, but now i have the domain and DNS sorted i want to access via domain URL.. with me so far?

Accessing via IP works fine but if try and access via URL it won't work?

So accessing webmin on server via:

IP - works

domain URL - does not work

Accessing via IP is fine so issues about ports are not relevant.

Domain DNS is fine as can use to access other services ok, in fact can access webmin login via URL is just does not allow login!

----------

## SoylentGreen

yes, i am with you (at last finally someone that hablas <g>)

hmm, whats the errormessage you get accessing via DNS domain?

there should be an errormessage in your clients webbrowser, and in your webmin log on the server.

is https an issue perhaps?

if everything fails, and you didnt do some special configs to webmin anyway (you usually dont) i would simply unmerge webmin, make sure the /etc/webmin is clean, and install from scratch.

i myself have webmin working here calling it remote on a webserver (i start it on demand via ssh, infact of security risks, though..).

btw: the webserver does have a static IP, right? or is this some kind of a vserver?

----------

## carpman

 *SoylentGreen wrote:*   

> yes, i am with you (at last finally someone that hablas <g>)
> 
> hmm, whats the errormessage you get accessing via DNS domain?
> 
> there should be an errormessage in your clients webbrowser, and in your webmin log on the server.
> ...

 

The error message is that failed login.

```

You must enter a username and password to login to the Webmin

```

Don't see why i would need to change re-install when it works perfect when logging in with same details via IP ?

Not sure if understand but the IP and DNS URL are same server and log in details???

----------

## SoylentGreen

strange, do you have cookies set, and saved the pw?

try a different browser to check this out.

----------

## converter

Double-check that the hostname is set correctly in the webmin interface. Make sure that you can reverse the IP of the webmin box to the same hostname.

----------

## carpman

Thanks for replies.

I have tried on different browsers and computer but still the same, in the webmin login box  reports correct domain.

The DNS for domain is fine, i can logged into webmail using it, ssh using it, ping and traceroute is also fine.

I have not found any where in webmin where i have to enter a hostname, never had to do this before?

cheers

----------

## carpman

Hello, ok sorted.

I reset the webmin user password, though still same password it some how allowed login via URL ??

----------

## g4j

 *carpman wrote:*   

> I reset the webmin user password, though still same password it some how allowed login via URL ??

 

If only I had the same luck. Webmin was working perfectly for me on three Gentoo boxes. But after updating my world, it died on one of them. Webmin is running, but all attempts to log onto it as root fail. Doesn't matter if my browser is pointed to "localhost" or if I connect remotely.

I tried to reset the root password using

```
/usr/libexec/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root (password)
```

But was told root isn't a webmin user. The only user that exist is one named "webmin," but it doesn't have permission to do anything.

How can I either add root as a user, or give the webmin user more power?

Thanks.

----------

## carpman

refuse to login? try

```

Open up /etc/webmin/miniserv.users

and you might see something like this...

Code:

root:XXX:0

replace the XXX with 1 single lower case x

i.e

Code:

root:x:0

restart webmin, /etc/init.d/restart and all should be well.

```

----------

## g4j

Thanks Carpman. As it turned out, I had a backup copy of my old miniserv.users file that I restored, and that did the trick. But I appreciate your reply, and have made note of it.

----------

## justincataldo

```

/usr/libexec/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root password

```

Works like a charm.  :Smile: 

----------

